
S-expression Compiler in Scala - mblakele
http://brianmckenna.org/blog/sexp_scala
======
spacemanaki
I hate to denigrate mini-compiler projects, but calling this a "Lisp to JVM
bytecode compiler" is a bit much, isn't it? Unless I'm missing something, it
looks like the language it compiles is just prefixed arithmetic expressions.

~~~
pufuwozu
Author here. You're not missing anything - it really does just compile
prefixed binary expressions.

It is a bit flippant to call it a "Lisp compiler". Saying that, I _did_ set
out to write a simple Lisp compiler - I only managed to get those expressions
working in the 2-3 hours I spent on it.

I deliberately tried to call it a "Sexp compiler" instead of a "Lisp compiler"
but I probably did a bad job when I wrote:

    
    
        So, I set out to write a Lisp to JVM bytecode compiler.
    

Sorry :)

~~~
abecedarius
FWIW, here's a small Scheme-to-JVM compiler I wrote many years ago:
<http://wry.me/~darius/software/yabe.tar.gz> \-- I'm sure it'd be shorter in
Scala.

------
drudru11
wow - pretty cool! great example of the power a newer language can provide.
the regex parser is pretty clean.

------
thu
I guess GCC is a text compiler then.

